# μια και δυο



## badbishop

How can I translate this? The context is "_Μια και δυο πάει ο αγρότης στο γείτονά του και τον παρακαλεί." _Slowly, step by step?

'One and two" obviously doesn't work.


----------



## Acestor

It's a connector without a special meaning. Sometimes just "then" will do the job. Sometimes it's best not to translate it at all because it would break the natural flow of the English sentence.


----------



## badbishop

Acestor said:


> It's a connector without a special meaning. Sometimes just "then" will do the job. Sometimes it's best not to translate it at all because it would break the natural flow of the English sentence.


Thanks!


----------



## sotos

badbishop said:


> Slowly, step by step?


No. It's about the opposite, but not very fast, either. I understand it as a "decisive move after  some thought" . Maybe "soon, sooner"


----------



## Perseas

Here's what this online dictonary has:*
3.* _(και)_ *μια και δυο*, σε ζωντανό προφορικό λόγο, συνήθ. διήγηση, δηλώνει ότι μια πράξη διαδέχεται αμέσως μιαν άλλη χωρίς χρονοτριβή: _Δεν τον βρήκαν στο μαγαζί και_ _*μια και δυο* ξεκίνησαν να τον βρουν στο σπίτι του._
Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


----------



## badbishop

Thanks Perseas. So it means something like "without further ado" ?


----------



## Perseas

I 'd say *yes*, but maybe there are other suggestions from other members!


----------



## Acestor

badbishop said:


> Thanks Perseas. So it means something like "without further ado" ?



Yes. Or "without a moment's delay". But it depends on the context.


----------



## badbishop

Acestor said:


> Yes. Or "without a moment's delay". But it depends on the context.


Thanks everybody. We got there in the end!


----------



## Aelialicinia

In no time at all...


----------



## Perseas

It shows that an act follows another without adding details. Besides, the plot of fairy tales evolves fast. It's a feature of them.


----------

